# Spec V or 240sx?



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm posting this in both forums so i get opinions from both sides.

I'm between getting a 94 or 95 240 or waiting 6 months and buying a spec v. Actually my parents are buying the car for me, and i don't know if they'll even put up enough for me to get the V. Anyways though, whats your opinion on the V, i've heard both good and bad things about. I deffinately like the sportier looks of the 240 but i don't like to get out of the car everytime someone hops in and i probably could use the extra space anyways.

Is the smoothed out gear changes that much more noticable in the 2003 model?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

for one, if you're deciding between a '94 and '95 240SX, you're looking at two different chassis styles. the '94 is the S13 and the '95 is the S14A. 

think about your insurance payments, monthly car payments, down payment, future plans for the car, and what kinds of things you want to do with the car. 

the 240SX is a FR car and the Spec V is a FF car. the Spec V has power across the RPMs, and will be a good auto-x car. parts for the Spec V, SC, turbo kits, etc. will begin to come in more and more once Nismo is finally situated in the states. 

the 240SX is also a very good auto-x car (almost 50/50 weight distribution, stock) and when you swap the SR in, it'll pretty much be a perfect 50/50 (that is, if you get the S13 FB). the 240SXs are excellent DMs (any chassis style). the 240SX also has much more aftermarket support, to date, as compared to the Spec V, to date.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i say save money for a spec v, but get an SER, you can make up for the 10 hp difference with the extra money and have alot extra. But if you want a 240 i would get the 98 (mean eyes) version, it looks alot better.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

if he gets the SE-R, he'll lose a few options that he'd get on the Spec V. 

the S14Bs ('97-'98) probably look better to you, but it might not to him. he might like the look of the S14As ('95-'96) better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

You should test drive both of them, they are very different cars. I went with my brother when he test drove both. The only thing i didn't like about the spec v is that you spend all of first gear spinning the tires. My personal preference was the 240sx, but you really need to get in both cars and see which one fits your style better.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

your brother probably doesn't know how to drive if he's lighting them up all through 1st gear. i've driven one, and i know countless people that have driven one that don't light them up in 1st.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

I think this is pretty much a no brainner... 240! RWD, superior chassis and suspension setup. In stock form, the Spec-V will be faster in a straight line; but in modified form, the 240 will dominate in every performance aspect.

Khiem


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

the 240 definately looks cooler than a sentra, but the sentra will save you oodles on insurance. Also, unless you are planning an engine swap, the 240 is not a fun car to drive. The power curve of the engine, although torquey, makes you feel like you are driving an underpowered pickup truck. With a 2.0 turbo, the true heart and soul of the car is unleashed and you will never want to drive anything else.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

Dokta said:


> * Also, unless you are planning an engine swap, the 240 is not a fun car to drive. *


Well, that depends on your preferences for "fun to drive". I prefer the twisties and the 240 will be more fun in that area.

Khiem


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

Well a friend of mine (works at nissan) has 95 240, SE i think, with 18's on it and dropped about 1.5 inches. All else is stock which is what i'm looking for...also a 5 speed. 

He's thinking about selling it and i was wondering what would be a fair price. I'm pretty sure he'd sell it to me for 9,500, is that a reasonable figure or should i try to get it lower? I'm not sure how many miles he has on it. Thanks for the help! -John

Also, what would your guess be for insurance rates on a 16 year old in the North West?....for a 94/5/6


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

regardless of the condition of the car, $9500 is WAY too much. 

my friend got a '96 240SX, completely stock, with only 50k on the o-meter (a little under average) for $7k, from a used dealership w/a limited warranty.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

i think it would be best for you to go with the 240sx because it's alot cheaper so you can drop in an sr20det and tune it. for the same price as the vspec u can have a 300hp 240sx. i have one and i paid 12500 cnd which is like 8000u.s but it was babied and came with a $2500 system. trust me 240sx is an amazing car i've been beaten by vspecs but i gotz 30less hp then them


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

If your not going to modify the cars then go with the spec-v. It is a little faster stock than the 240 and you'll have a new car. If your going to modify your car then go with the 240. Once modified teh car will desimate the spec-v.


----------

